# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  First Beta Versions of M3D's Micro Ship for Testing

## Brian_Krassenstein

There have been lots of attempts to gather funds to develop 3D printer technology  through Kickstarter, but few of them have garnered the kind of over-the-top, cash-money love generated by M3D and their "The Micro." By the time it was over, the campaign had been backed by nearly 12,000 crowdfunders to the tune of more than $3 million. Now the first beta versions of  "The Micro" have been released. You can read the whole story and see one at work here:  http://3dprint.com/35718/kickstarter-monster-the-micro/ ‎


Below is a look at The Micro:

----------


## curious aardvark

so how does it print abs without a heated bed ?

----------


## Duck

CubeX prints ABS (albeit not very well) without a heated bed...

----------


## harryrowe

Hi Im new to 3DP and just received my M3D printer- but no software. Could not find any link on their website though FAQ states SW will be provided with shipment..How do I proceed to print STL files created?

----------


## Duck

I think you'll have to get it directly from M3D (email them) - they've been very protective of only releasing the software to people (like you) who have received their printers.

Would love to see some photos of your printer!  How's it look?

----------


## harryrowe

Thanks for the reassuring note. I did hear back within 2 hours from the M3D team with a downloadable link, in response to my email on a Saturday, which left me very impressed.
Setup and installation was simple (within 15 mins) and am now printing my first 3D file using a PLA filament. Will post my comments and experience on completion of this job..estimated 6.5 hours! 
Heres a pic of my M3D Blue. 




> I think you'll have to get it directly from M3D (email them) - they've been very protective of only releasing the software to people (like you) who have received their printers.
> 
> Would love to see some photos of your printer!  How's it look?

----------


## desertstriker8

awesome to hear! Keep us updated i'm very interested!

----------


## icanthinkofanid

I am glad to hear others are now getting theirs and it's going well for them...

----------

